# Final Bacon Question.....



## louballs (May 6, 2015)

Ok, so the bacon I asked about the other week is ok! I cooked some up and it tastes just fine! My question now is, I've been super busy and haven't gotten around to slicing/freezing it. This is going on a week and a half. I know at this point it is fine, but I'm not sure when I'll be able to get around to it. How long can it sit uncovered, but refrigerated??


----------



## themule69 (May 6, 2015)

Why not wrap it and freeze it? Then slice as needed later?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## louballs (May 6, 2015)

Yes, that is an option that I might take. I just kind of wanted to know how long I have.


----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2015)

1 1/2 weeks..... I think you are at the limit..... freeze it.....


----------



## processhead (May 6, 2015)

Folks have been smoking and storing bacon for a long time. Often it was not frozen for extended periods after it was smoked.

While it won't spoil in a 1 1/2 weeks, you will probably begin to see/taste/smell  a gradual deterioration in quality if you leave it above freezing for a long time. 

Freezing stops the spoilage clock for a much longer period than refrigeration, although not indefinitely. As mentioned, freezing is best done sooner, rather than later.

Slicing is optional, but good wrapping is not. Wrapping protects and keeps good flavors and aromas in while keeping the funky stale ice cream flavors out of your frozen bacon.


----------

